# 92941



## jessica1974 (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it appropriate to bill a 92941 LD and a 92941 RC? Whenever I bill 2 of these codes together I get a denial on the 2d one?  Should I be billing a 92941 LD with a stent code of 92928 RC.  This would be if the pt has an MI and both coronary arteries are stented.  I would have to use the MI stent code for at least one but what about the other?  I am using both MI stent codes and getting denied.  According to the Jim Collins crosswalk that I have this would be acceptable.
THanks.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 16, 2013)

jessica1974 said:


> Is it appropriate to bill a 92941 LD and a 92941 RC? Whenever I bill 2 of these codes together I get a denial on the 2d one?  Should I be billing a 92941 LD with a stent code of 92928 RC.  This would be if the pt has an MI and both coronary arteries are stented.  I would have to use the MI stent code for at least one but what about the other?  I am using both MI stent codes and getting denied.  According to the Jim Collins crosswalk that I have this would be acceptable.
> THanks.



Usually one vessel is causing the MI, so the doctor needs to state what lesion is causing the MI.  The other vessel that get stented gets the 92928 code.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

